# Snort Wheeze



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

How many of you guys have heard a deer snort wheeze in the woods? I've heard it many times as we hunt some areas that hold many mature bucks... the buck/doe population is great and fights are frequent. Tonight I was out hunting with a friend and we had a GREAT buck come up under us and walk right on past without stopping. He got 75 yards away and made a scrape, my grunts weren't working and he was about to leave us altogether when I thougth about the snort-wheeze.

I blew air through my mouth like a doe snorting, then made that sucking sound (Like drawing the foam off an overflowing beer). This deer wheeled around and walked right back to us- 10 yards from our stand he met his death. This buck will score in the high 170's... incredible buck... and we owe it all to one laim attempt of a snort wheeze. Thought I'd share that story- anyone have experience with this deer vocalization?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have heard lots of snorts and have never seen a buck respond to it by coming in. I guess curiousity kills the deer to :lol: Congrats on the big buck :beer:


----------



## Bison_Trax (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy, Amazing story. Thanks for the info! I've had many a deer do the snort wheeze to me. I've even had one stomp and charge afterward. That'll take the snot right off your sinuses, my friend. Take caution if you use the snort wheeze when ground hunting.


----------

